# My MAC Collection as of July '09



## jen77 (Jul 19, 2009)

I just recently got into MAC about a year ago, but didn't really start buying much till around the first of this year. I've accumulated thru buying at my counter, swapping on MUA, and CCO's. So this is my little collection as of July 2009. I also included my non-MAC items as well.

Eyes- Singles I've de-potted and put in palettes, Quads, Palettes




Pigment Samples, Paintpot, 182 and 217




MSF's, Beauty Powder, Blushes




Lips




Non-MAC Brushes




Non-MAC Makeup


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 19, 2009)

awesome collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the lip products


----------



## driz69 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice stash. love the lippies


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 20, 2009)

^^^I second that!  The lippies are great.


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 21, 2009)

stunning eyeshadows!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 22, 2009)

awsome i love ur collection


----------

